# How do I convert an affiliate to HGVC



## glwrenton (Dec 29, 2011)

Can someone tell me how I convert an affiliate to HGVC?  Who do I contact, and what are the steps?  How long does it take?  

Also, how does current year usage convert?  I have a 2BR, worth 7000 HGVC points.  Will I automatically get these points upon conversion?  
Thanks!
Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 29, 2011)

*Call Bay Club business office asap!*

The affiliate business office is the fastest place to get a conversion started.  They will explain your options and the status of any current year points.  You will also owe 2012 maintenance fees.  It may be better to have Bay Club space bank 2011 week into RCI if it is still available, then convert your 2012 points into hgvc.  The number is:

Bay Club Owner Services
(877) 229-2582

69-450 Waikoloa Beach Dr
Waikoloa, HI 96738

Fax (808) 886-4538


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 29, 2011)

[Deleted in light of better answer above.]


----------



## glwrenton (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  

To clarify, I have 2012 not 2011 usage to worry about.  If I had the option, I would roll the use to 2013, as I am already renting some DVC points for my 2012 vacation.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 6, 2012)

Better number to call is 407 722 3162 and ask to speak to Elsa Diaz at extension 2014.  She is the person that handles all the Bay Club conversions.  She will tell you everything you need to know.  She is very helpful and will help you with the conversion and tell you your options.  She has handled every one of my conversions and I am glad she works for HGVC.  I have had nothing but great service from her.  If you did not know, you will owe $119 for the club dues and $250 for the one time HGVC conversion.  Hope this helps.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Jan 6, 2012)

frank808 said:


> Better number to call is 407 722 3162 and ask to speak to Elsa Diaz at extension 2014.  She is the person that handles all the Bay Club conversions.  She will tell you everything you need to know.  She is very helpful and will help you with the conversion and tell you your options.  She has handled every one of my conversions and I am glad she works for HGVC.  I have had nothing but great service from her.  If you did not know, you will owe $119 for the club dues and $250 for the one time HGVC conversion.  Hope this helps.




Is the $250 fee for a one-time PERMANENT, forever & ever HGVC point conversion, or is it a $250 fee every year you wish to convert?


----------



## Rancher (Jan 7, 2012)

Is the fee $250. I recently converted a Bay Club and I am sure the paper work showed the fee at $500. I thought that was high but it was the first time I converted so didn't know what the amount should have been. If it is still $250 I will be in touch with HGVC to see why I was charged so much.

Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 7, 2012)

icul8rg8r said:


> Is the $250 fee for a one-time PERMANENT, forever & ever HGVC point conversion, or is it a $250 fee every year you wish to convert?




$250 fee is a 1 time charge.  However there is an annual fee as well, $119 or something like that. I will have to look it up.


----------



## bjwsan (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone have the number to call for afiliate conversion of a Carlsbad Seapointe week?
Called and spoke with HGVC contact. He said $250 onetime, and recognized the point value, but didn't have any info about Seapointe side.


----------



## glwrenton (Mar 9, 2012)

*Conversion*



bjwsan said:


> Does anyone have the number to call for afiliate conversion of a Carlsbad Seapointe week?
> Called and spoke with HGVC contact. He said $250 onetime, and recognized the point value, but didn't have any info about Seapointe side.



The conversion process is easier than you think.  I just finished (at Bay Club).  You call customer service at HGVC in Florida, owner services, and tell then that you want to enroll in the club.  You may need to explain that you have an affiliate to enroll, or they will try to transfer you to sales.  They will verify your ownership and fax you a form. 

You just need to wait until the affiliate has you in their computer system, after the deed is recorded and they have received a copy.  That took about 1 1/2 weeks from the recording date for me.  After that, HGVC can pull up your identification in their system.  They will not send you an enrollment  form until your are in the system.        

The enrollment form is very basic.  What you will need is your current HGVC number (if any) HHonors number, RCI number (if any), and your unit identification (they can give this to you over the phone) and of course a credit card.  I was charged $250, plus the $119 membership fee.  The rep said it would take 2 business days to get into the system from there.  Sure enough, I was able to set up an account on the web site a couple of days later.  Note that you do not need to wait for them to send you a package.  Wait a couple of days, and go to the HGVC site.  You can set up your account even without your HGVC number by entering your HHonors number.  At that point, you will be into the HGVC system, and can reserve.  

The last step in the process is RCI.  They send your paperwork to RCI.  You do not need to do anything, just wait.  I am still waiting on this, and was told it would be a couple of weeks. My whole process, from agreement to purchase to now has been about 90 days, most of that with the closing agent.  

Hawaii Timeshare Title  NEVER AGAIN!!  SLOW, INACCURATE, NO COMMUNICATION!!


----------



## glwrenton (Mar 12, 2012)

*Done Finally.*

Just an update, I was able to get into RCI, so I am finally all the way in.  
Took less than the 2 weeks they said it would to get into the RCI system.

I am official!  :whoopie:


----------



## frank808 (Mar 21, 2012)

icul8rg8r said:


> Is the $250 fee for a one-time PERMANENT, forever & ever HGVC point conversion, or is it a $250 fee every year you wish to convert?


The conversion fee is one time for owner.  When you sell an affiliate, the new owner will have to pay the conversion fee if the option is still available.  This rule is different from a true HGVC resort where you are always in HGVC program.



Rancher said:


> Is the fee $250. I recently converted a Bay Club and I am sure the paper work showed the fee at $500. I thought that was high but it was the first time I converted so didn't know what the amount should have been. If it is still $250 I will be in touch with HGVC to see why I was charged so much.
> 
> Thanks


The $250 fee is for each use year you own.  Therefore if you have an annual use year you would pay $500.  $250 for the even use year and $250 for the odd use year.  What they did not tell you was that you could enroll in only the even or odd if you wish.  Say you will always use the unit in the odd year and will only convert pts in the even year.   You would pay to enroll the even year only for $250 and not enroll the odd year as you plan to use it and will not convert to pts.   The price is the same regardless if you are enrolling a 1br or 2br. The conversion fee is $250 per use year.  Hope this helps.  Post if I did not explain something clearly.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 28, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Better number to call is 407 722 3162 and ask to speak to Elsa Diaz at extension 2014.  She is the person that handles all the Bay Club conversions.  She will tell you everything you need to know.  She is very helpful and will help you with the conversion and tell you your options.  She has handled every one of my conversions and I am glad she works for HGVC.  I have had nothing but great service from her.  If you did not know, you will owe $119 for the club dues and $250 for the one time HGVC conversion.  Hope this helps.



So after having it take forever to get title transferred over on an ebay purchase, I finally got confirmation of my Bay Club ownership.  I called Elsa the next day and she got my ownership enrolled in the Club the same day!   Thanks for the info as I had bookmarked this thread.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 28, 2013)

bjwsan said:


> Does anyone have the number to call for afiliate conversion of a Carlsbad Seapointe week?
> Called and spoke with HGVC contact. He said $250 onetime, and recognized the point value, but didn't have any info about Seapointe side.



Seapointe resale purchases can not be converted without buying another unit from the developer at retail price (price must exceed $10K). Developer is Grand Pacific organization and it is all staffed by Hilton people now in Carlsbad.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 31, 2013)

djyamyam said:


> So after having it take forever to get title transferred over on an ebay purchase, I finally got confirmation of my Bay Club ownership.  I called Elsa the next day and she got my ownership enrolled in the Club the same day!   Thanks for the info as I had bookmarked this thread.



No problem! Welcome to HGVC 

Glad it went so smoothly as Elsa handles so many of them.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 2, 2013)

I just received notification that my Bay Club Purchase was recorded on January 30th and that "the transfer package has been submitted to the resort for completion" 

After reading this thread I just want to make sure I have it right. I think the above statement means that I need to wait 1-2 weeks. Then call the Bay Club to see if I'm in the system. At which point I can contact HGVC (Elsa) to enroll in the Club.

I don't have a Hilton Honors membership yet so it sounds like I should go ahead and get that so that I'm ready to log in without waiting for a HGVC number.

Do I have everything right?

So far this went faster than I expected. First contact was on 20-Dec-2012.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 20, 2013)

I was in the system at the Bay Club 2 weeks from when my deed was recorded. 

Once I was in the system I called Elsa and she had me in the HGVC system the same day as I sent the form back and paid the fees. She emailed me my HGVC #. Then overnight before I could register on the web. 

So now I'm in the HGVC system looking at inventory with 7000 points to burn.

Yeah

Ian


----------

